
A Drugstore Website in Japan - marvindanig
http://www.hm.aitai.ne.jp/~naitonet/
======
doublerabbit
If the site works; serves it's purpose then there's nothing wrong with it.

Maybe a wee bit dated but holds high nostalgic value

    
    
        Generator: IBM HomePage Builder 2001 V5.0.0 for Windows

